# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Brookside episodes

## Al_man

I am currently transferring an almost complete collection of Brookside episodes to DVD (nearly 3000)  :Smile:  , but am missing episodes from January 1994 to July 1994. If anyone has these episodes on either tape or DVD and would be willing to sell or swap these for other episodes or programs please let me know.

----------


## Al_man

> I am currently transferring an almost complete collection of Brookside episodes to DVD (nearly 3000)  , but am missing episodes from January 1994 to July 1994. If anyone has these episodes on either tape or DVD and would be willing to sell or swap these for other episodes or programs please let me know.


I have just a few dozen episodes left to copy, to finish the collection on DVD, but I am still looking for some episodes from the first six months of 1994, it would be a shame not to have these. :Crying:  

Has anyone got these missing episodes on tape or DVD ?

Alan

----------


## Bryan

sorry I can't help you there Alan, i was too young to have even considered recording them then. It's impressive that you've managed to get every episode, other than them though! I'd love to see Brook side from the start.

----------


## Al_man

> sorry I can't help you there Alan, i was too young to have even considered recording them then. It's impressive that you've managed to get every episode, other than them though! I'd love to see Brook side from the start.


Thanks for your reply, 

If anyone wants more info about the episodes, then I can be contacted via my website (in my profile)

Alan

----------


## Chloe O'brien

You know I'm surprised that Channel 4 haven't released brookie on DVD year by year as boxsets they would make a killing.  I was a huge Brookie fan back in the early days with Sue Johnstone and Ricky Tomlinson as Bobby and Sheila Grant.

----------


## Al_man

I have now finished the collection on DVD, but I am still looking for some episodes from the first six months of 1994.

Also does anyone have a copy of Brookside's spin off South made in 1988 about Tracy Corkhill and Jamie Henderson seeking a better life in London.

If anyone has these on tape or DVD, please let me know. I could swap them for other episodes, Brookside specials, or pay.

Alan

----------


## exhiday09

First of all, thank you for these amazingly accurate and swift releases that you guys provide.

I was wondering whether you plan on releasing the HD version of episodes 515 --> 536 anytime soon. And, if so, then when.

Thanks for your reply.

----------


## abby_n

I looking for about 6 episodes from 1988/1989 that involve the storyline of Sammy going out to clubs and taking ecstasy--friend was in them.  Can anyone help me?  Thanks!!!!

----------


## sean slater

I was a big fan of Brookie in the 90's. I loved the Corkhills, Jimmy and Lyndsey, soo good. The stuff the soap managed to get away with. I know it was post watershed, but only like 10pm. Anyone see the dvd special when Lyndsey was kidnapped by that creep and he nearly raped her, and then Barry Grant thankfully came to her rescue! It's a scene I am trying to erase from my memory! It was an 18 though. She was a character 'our lindz' mind wasnt she? lol. the way she got rid of Garry was awesome!!

----------


## Perdita

Fans of Brookside have been getting all nostalgic in recent weeks following some fresh media attention surrounding Channel 4's groundbreaking soap.

The show has been off air since 2003, but reports recently revealed the start of a new era for the previously-derelict Brookside Close as real-life residents are now moving into the houses in which the programme was filmed.

Another reason that the gritty serial has been getting attention is the news that a 'Best Of' DVD could be released to mark its 30th anniversary next year. The project is currently being researched by Channel 4's DVD label 4DVD following a long-running fan campaign to get classic episodes released on disc.

Brookie superfans Lee Brady, 24, and Danny Burton, 23, have been calling for a DVD for years - making their voices heard with an online petition which has been signed by former cast members and thousands of fans. The campaign has been mentioned on This Morning and in various newspapers and magazines in recent weeks.

Soap Scoop recently had a chat with Lee to find out what all the fuss is about and how fans can help to make sure a Brookside DVD does hit the shelves next year. Our Q&A with him follows below.

How long have you been running the Brookside DVD campaign for?
"We have been running the campaign since around April 2007 - it's all gone so quickly. I had a visit to the Close in 2006 and I took some video footage of the set to show fans on YouTube, then I got a message from another fan called Danny Burton from Essex. We spoke about the Unfinished Business DVD that was released just after Brookside ended in 2003 to finish one of the storylines off from the show, which featured trailers of upcoming DVDs which were never released. We looked into it and found out the Settling Up DVD which featured Barry Grant going after his brother's killers and the 100 Greatest Moments DVD were never filmed. 

"So we thought to try and run a petition and see where it goes from there. We did get a bit of publicity in the Liverpool Echo newspaper, which led to us getting a phone call from Dean Sullivan's (Jimmy Corkhill) management inviting us to his birthday bash, where we met a lot of the cast and Phil Redmond himself, who supported our campaign and gave us some advice." 

How long did it take for you to get the campaign noticed?
"We got noticed pretty much right away, as we were trying to plug it as much as possible on as many forums and websites as we could find. As always when starting something you will get a lot of people who are very 'not interested' as they believe it's another failed attempt already to do what we were aiming for and were very negative. But as it built up, we got more and more positivity from fans who thought, 'Yes, this is actually the one, this is actually getting somewhere and getting some publicity'. But at times it did go very quiet but we stuck to it and hopefully it's paid off."

Why do you think Brookside should be on DVD?
"I think Brookside should be on DVD because it's the soap that first set the boundaries in my own opinion, but I think my answer to that question is the same answer from a lot of other Brookie fans too. A lot of people wanted Channel 4 to repeat Brookside, but I thought you would only get one chance to see a particular episode, whereas with a DVD you could watch as many times as you want and relive all those classic moments and storylines over the 21 years it was on air."

What can you tell us about the petition?
"We currently have 5,233 fan signatures including cast members such as Dean Sullivan (Jimmy Corkhill), George Christopher ('Little' Jimmy Corkhill, also Ziggy from Grange Hill), Suzanne Collins (Nikki Shadwick), Paul Duckworth (Jack Michealson), Louis Emerick (Mick Johnson), Steven Cole (Leo Johnson), Steven and Stephanie Pinder (Max Farnham and Gabby Parr), Billie Clements (Imelda Clough) and John McArdle (Billy Corkhill), to name but a few. There are also a lot of others who played Steven Murray, Tinhead, Ali Gordon and more."

Tell us about the good news you had recently over a possible DVD release.
"The good news? You mean the fantastic news that 4DVD are now looking into producing a Brookside DVD for its 30th anniversary next year. We messaged 4DVD via Twitter to see if they would like to sponsor us and the reply was that they were already currently looking into making a DVD. 4DVD need to find out what fans want and then sort out the clearance issues."

Do you think it was a direct result of the campaign?
"We sent our petition list with a cover letter I typed up back in December 2010 and sent it out to Channel 4, Lime Pictures and Phil Redmond. As far as I know, this got the ball rolling and people talking. Since then, all this has happened."

You're now looking for fans to get involved with the campaign as the DVD gets into the research stages. How can they help?
"Yes, 4DVD have asked me to get as many replies from Brookside fans as I can, telling me what storylines they would like to see released onto DVD. I will then send them all to 4DVD so they get some idea of what fans want most. So please can all the Brookside fans email them to me directly to [email protected]."

If you had your choice, which storylines or episodes would you like to see on the DVD?
"To be honest I never saw a lot of the older stuff as I was not around, but I would like to see a lot of Harry Cross. But some of the later stuff would be brilliant like the Anthony Murray bullying storyline, the 2002 siege on the Close and the very last episode. There are so many."

What is it about Brookside that you enjoyed so much?
"I enjoyed it because I grew up with it - my mum and dad watched it when it was on and I'm from Liverpool too. I think it was the best thing in the TV industry that has come from Liverpool as it was on telly for 21 years, it led the way for other programmes and soaps as it was very gritty and did storylines no other programme would even dream of doing. Brookside did almost every storyline first and in the best possible way. We have seen storylines over the years since trying to overcome the Brookside versions but nothing can actually get it perfect like Brookie did!" 

If the DVD does come out as expected, will you retire the campaign or keep up the pressure for more releases?
"That is a very good question, to be honest I probably wouldn't know for sure until the time comes. But thinking now, I probably would continue and try to promote the DVD as much as possible to gain as many sales as possible so 4DVD will think, 'Wow, there has actually been a massive interest in sales'. And then maybe try and do something new and up-to-date, maybe something like Brookside: Where Are They Now? or Brookside: Life After The Close to follow each family and what they are doing now. But that could only happen if the right actors and actresses are not tied down to another job."


DS

----------


## joe31

hi their is their anyway that i could buy these from u /if so how much would it cost

----------


## joe31

hi their is their any chance i could buy these off u /if so for how much

----------


## Perdita

A compilation titled Brookside: Best Storylines (30th Anniversary Edition) has appeared on Play.co.uk's website for pre-order.

The DVD will be released on November 12, 2012.

A special DVD release has been rumoured for over a year, with a campaign to celebrate the anniversary launched by fans in 2007.

There has yet to be an official announcement for the release, with the exact contents of the 'best storylines' still to be confirmed.

Brookside ran on Channel 4 from 1982 to 2003.

----------


## Perdita

Brookside stars have spoken out in appreciation of the soap's 30th-anniversary DVD release.

A Brookside: Best Storylines compilation appeared on Play.co.uk's website earlier this week, bringing to an end a five-year campaign to get classic moments released on disc.

Suzanne Collins, who played the downtrodden Nikki Shadwick between 1998 and 2003, told the Liverpool Echo: "It is living proof dreams can come true.

"I am immensely proud of Brookside. I loved every single minute of it. It seems like millions of years ago now but I am blessed to have met some of the most amazing people - they are like my family."

She continued: "I was a girl in college when I joined the cast. I thought I would end up teaching drama - I did not think I would do it professionally. I signed up for two episodes and I went on to be the last voice on the close. It will be nice to show it to my daughter Mya - her teachers used to watch it."

Meanwhile, Louis Emerick - taxi driver Mick Johnson on the show - credited superfan Lee Brady for campaigning for the DVD since 2007.

"I must admit Lee was on the case for five years, so I was beginning to think it may never happen.

"But when I went down to the close with him in March I thought, 'It's got to be now or never'. And it's come off.

"It is nice it will be out this year for the 30th anniversary. It is a chance for people to remember just how good Brookside was. 

"There were so many great storylines, you could fill a box set with them. It will be interesting to see which storylines it includes and who is going to make that call."


* Might get this*

----------


## mariegriffiths

I hate soaps but love to preserve things.
I have an episode where Jackie is confronted by her father in an office about an adoption.
ARe you still missing episodes Al_man

----------


## Buffyann

> I am currently transferring an almost complete collection of Brookside episodes to DVD (nearly 3000)  , but am missing episodes from January 1994 to July 1994. If anyone has these episodes on either tape or DVD and would be willing to sell or swap these for other episodes or programs please let me know.



Hello there

I wonder if you could help me, I've discovered Brookside on u-tube and have enjoyed watching the episodes. U-tube is missing some though and I wondered if I could borrow them? Obv we can do recorded or special delivery with posting?

----------


## danielcarter93

can i have Brookside 1987 & 1993 on DVD please

can i have the invoice for the order please

----------


## pyrocanthus

So was I, the storylines were very good.

----------


## Perdita

I loved Brookside, shame they stopped it but in a way I think it was the right time too ...

----------

Splashy (10-11-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Used to always make me chuckle when they walked down the cut way to the shops, the cut way goes nowhere in real life  :Rotfl: 

 When the show ended by then the story lines were crazy.

But first lesbian kiss in a soap only for one of the one lady to be run over in Emerdale after an affair with Paddy and who can forget Simon Obrians sad demises when he was stabbed running away with his lady. Then there was the body under the patio which became synonymous with the show.

----------

